# [Wet Thumb Forum]-birgit & wolfgang



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi guys and girls, we haven´t been here for quite a while. We are more than just busy, but since we have set up a new tank, we just wanted to show you. Our old tank was standing in our living room for at least half a year without any water change or any work at all. To be honest, we are ashamed for that fact. But that is hopefully over. 

If there are any qestions about our tank. I am not sure if I can pass by regularely to post answers. 

Size: 200l, 55gal

2xFilters

CO2 Supply via external reactor

4x30W Lightning.

Plants used from left to right: Ludwigia glandulosa, Mayaca wendtii, Microsorum Pteropus windelov, Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala rotundifolia (indica) and Heterantera zosterifolia. The foreground is going to be either Riccia Fluitans, or hemianthus callitrichoides.


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi guys and girls, we haven´t been here for quite a while. We are more than just busy, but since we have set up a new tank, we just wanted to show you. Our old tank was standing in our living room for at least half a year without any water change or any work at all. To be honest, we are ashamed for that fact. But that is hopefully over. 

If there are any qestions about our tank. I am not sure if I can pass by regularely to post answers. 

Size: 200l, 55gal

2xFilters

CO2 Supply via external reactor

4x30W Lightning.

Plants used from left to right: Ludwigia glandulosa, Mayaca wendtii, Microsorum Pteropus windelov, Micranthemum umbrosum, Rotala rotundifolia (indica) and Heterantera zosterifolia. The foreground is going to be either Riccia Fluitans, or hemianthus callitrichoides.


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Birgit/Wolfgang,

it's nice to hear from you two again









I was always impressed by your skills of placing stones/rocks/wood, and I see it hasn't changed much! I am looking forward to seeing the evolution of this tank.

Tschüss,
Sven


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice to hear from you folks again! Please keep us updated.


----------

